

Seth Godin on how business plans should look today - andr
http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/typepad/sethsmainblog/~3/cWCVSly7e14/the-modern-business-plan.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
FWIW previously submited, about 9 hours ago:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1374362>

It didn't get any upmods or comments then, maybe the timing was bad, maybe no
one liked it. That one, however, actually points directly to the article on
the real website instead of pretending to be on Google.

Again, FWIW, I thought it was interesting, and mirrors what I say about
resumes.

